# Upcoming birthday



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Does anyone remember where we parked the beer wagon?? You know, the one we pedal around town??

My grand-daughter will also be having her birthday tomorrow.....she'll be 11 going on 16.....:grin:. The person having a birthday tomorrow better fess up or I'll be forced to rat him out......his initials are Done_Fishin....Shhhhh.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday for tomorrow to SABL's grand-daughter. :flowers:

To be quite frank, I'm not sure who the other guy is...... :grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope you like chocolate. I asked for a fisherman's cake. The Bakery said they just sold the last anchovy pie. Maybe next year.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday to your Granddaughter SABL .. and also to that guy who's impersonating me !! 

thanks for the wishes guys ..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday DF may there be many more 


Marc wish your granddaughter a happy birthday for all of us also.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Here ya go SABL :grin:










A very Happy Birthday DF and SABL-GD :lol:


@ DF - It might be an idea to let someone else steer, this time..... :whistling: :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday wishes to Both


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday to both! !


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday to both of you!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope she has a great Birthday!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Everyone !! 

@werebo ... I let someone else drive once but they kept stopping at every bush on the route to make room for the next drink! :laugh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, Bo......you found it!!

The little angel said Thank You for the birthday wishes. Her aunt sent a card with $20......which quickly burned a hole in her pocket. Her older sister helped juggle 3 dozen cupcakes onto the school bus this morning.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday you two!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

SABL said:


> Her older sister helped juggle 3 dozen cupcakes onto the school bus this morning.


JUGGLE OR SMUGGLE ??? :whistling:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The sun ain't up when the bus gets here......they were juggling while making their way down a gravel driveway.....only 300' in the dark. It's still 300' when the sun comes up.....:laugh:

I forgot a promise I made to the 11yr old.......to let her braid my beard (and hair) on her BD. I am *not* going to remind her......:hide:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

E-Mail, FaceBook, Twitter, Etc account name of 11year old required. No way you get away with that. I will out POPS.


----------

